# Fires in California



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

For all of those who live in southern California, please stay safe. My boyfriend lives in Escondido and they are evacuating. The fires are out of control and the winds are about 85 mph. There is nothing that can be done but watch house after house being burned to the ground. I-15, 78 at certain location is closed and I-5 north is jammed.

It is especially terrible for animals. They get confused and scared. I have lived through a house fire 10 years ago and thankfully even though we lost everything, my family and the dogs were safe.

update- Rancho Santa Fe is being evacuated too.

My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very true Susie to think of these people. I hope everyone is safe & are able to get their animals out before the fire hits. And hopefully people out there can reach out to foster Havs if they are left homeless & the family needs to temporarily relocate & cant take the pups.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are also saying on the radio for anyone with animals to leave them indoors during the day because they are a lot more sensitive to the smoke than we are. I don't allow my girls to have outdoor access when we aren't home ever. Too many risks.

We aren't near the fires but last night, while sitting on the patio, we could see all the grey smoke clouds in sky in the direction of Malibu. It is so sad.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy ****!!!!! My uncle lives in Rancho Sante Fe and he is flying home from MA today. He has been on the east coast for a week. I hope he gets home OK and finds a house when he gets there.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

When I saw this on the news last night my first thoughts were of my Forum friends and hope all are safe. :grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Has anyone heard from Susan Eckert? Doesn't she live north of San Diego? I hope she and her family and her dogs are okay!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, they are definitely needed. Unfortunately, this is one of our "seasons" here. So often we have major fires in Oct. The Santa Ana winds kick up, the humidity level is in the single digits, all the brush is bone-dry, and the temps are in the triple digits...it all adds up to wildfires. Last I heard there are about 15 burning in various places in SoCal.

We're not in any immediate danger here in Claremont. However, the sky is very ugly with the smoke from the Ontario and Fontana fires.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, they are definitely needed. Unfortunately, this is one of our "seasons" here. So often we have major fires in Oct. The Santa Ana winds kick up, the humidity level is in the single digits, all the brush is bone-dry, and the temps are in the triple digits...it all adds up to wildfires. Last I heard there are about 15 burning in various places in SoCal.
> 
> We're not in any immediate danger here in Claremont. However, the sky is very ugly with the smoke from the Ontario and Fontana fires.


Did you live in the area many moons ago when firefighters started a backfire without checking the weather first? The Santa Ana winds came up and took out the mountainside from Glendora to around Pasadena in 6 minutes. It woke me up in the middle of the night because the house was full of smoke. It was so bad that I couldn't see anything when I went outside but smoke. I got my Gram and took her out of the area. When I called the fire dept and asked where the fire was, they said it was going so fast that they had no clue. I didn't even know which way to drive to get out of that heavy smoke. When the sun came up we couldn't believe how close that fire came to us or the huge amount of damage it did. We could look up our street and see only one house left standing and it was one that had iceplant planted all around their house. The only thing left of the other houses were their fireplaces


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This was really upsetting at the dog show today. A lot of people left before they even showed because they heard about the fires near their homes down south. All the absences left an eery feeling, especially since there were many up here from the San Diego area who didn't have the ability to get home yet.

Two women next to me didn't even think they could get home because of I-5 being closed and they were driving a motorhome. One of the husbands was not able to leave the house, and was caring for their dogs. He had crates all lined up at the front door in case they got the evacuation orders.

The MSNBC.com photo on the home page looks horrible. We went through this on a much smaller scale 18 years ago and it is still very vivid in my mind. I can't imagine the heartache people must experience from losing their home and all their belongings.

I hope all of our members in/near the area stay safe.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:angel: Thinking thoughts of safety and sending prayers up for those of you in that area!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tonight, when I got home the smog had settled and I took some photos on the back balcony. It is hard to capture how dark it is but you can see the black clouds from the fire and Malibu is 30 miles away from me!

So sad,
Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

The fire pic you posted looks nice compare what I am seeing.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is the picture I took this morning when I was on my way to Escondido at 7 am this morning


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havaluv said:


> :angel: Thinking thoughts of safety and sending prayers up for those of you in that area!


:grouphug: prayers :grouphug: 
Hope you will all be safe soon! 
We lost a house to a fire once but thankfully everyone (family and pets) got out safely. 
Sally


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes, Susan. I was just watching CNN and it is so terrible. There are so many people without a home and they are saying a lot of hotels dont take pets. If anyone on this list needs a temporary foster home, don't hesitate!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I was in a big fire before where my whole town was on firer so I hate fire's .


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

susaneckert said:


> Here is the picture I took this morning when I was on my way to Escondido at 7 am this morning


I'd be out of there Susan. They're closing a lot of roads. 
I had a love hate relationship with the Santa Ana winds when I lived there. They brought dry warm winds, but so many times fires were started when they kicked up.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes Lots of Hotels dont take pet but you know I would not tell them I have 2 dogs 1 cat and 1 parrot hahaha they dont make any noise really so they can just deal with it. At least the wind is setteling down a little hurrah


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :grouphug: prayers :grouphug:
> Hope you will all be safe soon!
> We lost a house to a fire once but thankfully everyone (family and pets) got out safely.
> Sally


I can't even imagine that Sally  :hug: :hug:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Lots of roads are closed right now I have an X husband that has been caling since our daughter lives with me and her children my daughter got a little out of control over th firer then I had my X out of control too I told them both I will leave when I have to when I get the reverse 911 call then I will leave.And since my father n law is on oxgen I have to keep an eye on him too boy am I tired after today what along day its been.I hate that santa ana winds it sucks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*CALLIN ALL CA HAV FRIENDS*

Oh my, the new here looks so bad for you guys out there. Do we have some Tep. homes for Havs and pets out there?? I am a bit too far but I am sure we should have enough CA friends who can help out.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:grouphug: Please be safe. What they are reporting is very scary, my thoughts and prayers are with you..:grouphug:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I pray everyone is ok. Please dont try & 'wait it out' if you are being evacuated. Living in Fla. i have seen to many people do that thru a hurricane with disasterous results. BE SAFE & let us know how you are doing.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my, I sincerely hope all our members who live there are safe... Susan, please stay safe, my thoughts and prayers are with you.. :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I can't even imagine that Sally  :hug: :hug:


Thanks Jan.
Thankfully we only lost "stuff" not family or pets. Everything changed so quickly but we weren't hurt or worse.
It was a hassle to replace but we did.....
My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you in the fire areas. :grouphug: 
Sally
PS- I hope I don't sound too preachy. It took me a long time to understand that but with the help of friends and family.....
You aren't alone


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking in to let you know we're safe. The closest fire to us is about 30 mi. to the east. The good news is that the winds are beginning to die down.

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. We have 2 friends who are firefighters out there on the front lines. Last I heard, they are safe. 

Sure hope Susan and her family are ok, too. The news is reporting there were over 250,000 evacuated in SD county.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Stay safe Leslie and other forum members.:angel:This was just awful on the news last night--I can only imagine how it must be to go through it--:hug:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

We we are still here. Its really bad here this morning my eyes are burning and it feels like some one is standing on my chest.The firer department is really close now.We have alot of hills around us Im very lucky my husband cut down the city brush right be hind our house he did this last week ashes are every where and the winds are picking up now if I can just fine my inhaler I will be ok I put it some where and now I can find itgreat huh well I will just pick up a new one today our puppy class is canceled which was going to be our first class well Im off to get my inhaler for I can breath a little better. I will keep you posted


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my, it's really awful. Please stay safe everyone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Besides my forum family, I have my family in Cali. Uncle in San Marcos, brother's family in Fullerton (Orange Cty), a few very dear friends in Santa Clarita. My prayers are with all of you for a safe and speedy end to this.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

One of Benji's breeder's pet owners just took in a family. The family has Havs. 

This situation is just awful. We are sending plenty of :hug:s and prayers!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, please be safe! Don't stay behind if things are getting worse as it is much better to get to safety. Everyone who has been affected by the fires is in my thoughts and I hope that you will all be safe!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan, I have no idea how you are staying put, those pictures are scary. We will continue to pray for everyone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just heard from Dana, they are prepared and all packed to evacuate. To you Dana and Susan just get out of there!! You need to get to a safe spot. Susan that picture out posted scared me to death!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok Im back here is what is at our house.Smoke is pretty bad here in San Marcos off of rancho santa fea rd. But I dont see any flames near buy so it is just health problems going on here from all the sute ashes and smoke so we are good!!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Those pic was taken on my deck


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, that is horrible! I understand that you don't have any flames around, but wouldn't it be best for your health to leave due to the smoke and ash in the air? Please be safe and stay healthy!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

We are safty and every thing is closed up and I have the fans going and the ac they tells us not to us the ac but it sure does help keep the smoke out of the house.I heard back from Danak and she is fine I just drove near her place and the smoke is not as bad as our place its a little clear at her place thank G she also has health issues so Im glad the smoke is not that bad for her today. 
DANAK!!!! Stay indoors do not go out side and if you need any thing just email me or call me


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh my, the new here looks so bad for you guys out there. Do we have some Tep. homes for Havs and pets out there?? I am a bit too far but I am sure we should have enough CA friends who can help out.


I'm up in Northern California, but am more than happy to open my home as a "Hav hotel" to anyone who needs help. My heart goes out to all those affected by these horrible fires. Please stay safe!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Having grown up in Southern Cal, I am thinking of you all down there and hoping the winds die down and they can control these fires before any more homes are lost. We have friends and relatives near the fire areas and are really concerned. Sending best thoughts!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Lucky for us the winds have died down alot. That is helping out alot fallbrook is still out of control


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's a link to the Los Angeles County Fire Department website. Their website displays an interactive map of fires in the area

http://www.fire.lacounty.gov/


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Susan,

my prayers are with you and your family. (actually everyone in California)

Stay safe!



susaneckert said:


> Lots of roads are closed right now I have an X husband that has been caling since our daughter lives with me and her children my daughter got a little out of control over th firer then I had my X out of control too I told them both I will leave when I have to when I get the reverse 911 call then I will leave.And since my father n law is on oxgen I have to keep an eye on him too boy am I tired after today what along day its been.I hate that santa ana winds it sucks


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you Marie alls we can do is pray that the santa ana windows do not pick up. Mu husband builds cell phone site for all the people with T mobile in San Diego county there is 30 sites down and there are other company for cell phone have lost there site His company is trying very hard to get them up with tempory cell site as fast as possible he will be working all night to help out on getting site back up and running He just got home about an hour ago for he can get some sleep before tonights shift. he has already told all the workers where to go. Its getting so hot here between the santa ana air and the firer air omy but things are good I have talk to Dana already she is already to leave just waiting on the word so I told her to call me if she needs any thing thanks all Susan


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i live on catalina island, the smoke and ashes are blowing over here. we had a large fire here a few months and were evcuated. it was sureal, i felt like i was watching everything from a distance. the worst thing was my daughter, the only female firefighter was fighting the fire. only one home was lost and there were no injuries. i feel so much sadness for the people that have lost their homes, i was born in socal and have never seen so many fires all at one time, take care susan, don't take any chances.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I hear what you are saying Judith I wont take any chances at all I have all my animals to think about my daughter and grandkids too there safty comes first to me.


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

These fires are horrific. Over 1200 houses and 100 businesses have been burned to the ground. After I posted my bf was evacuating, they were given a reprieve. The wind shifted. However, I just spoke with him about an hour ago and his neighborhood is surrounded by fires. He says not to worry but I can't help it. I am not sure where the people will go. The roads are either closed, impassable or being used for emergency equipment. 

My heart goes out to all of these people. No one deserves this. I hope the country will rally around them as they did with the people from Katrina. 

Whoever is living in this area, please be careful. Take care of what means the most, your family and pets. Everything else is material and can be replaced. I know. I lost everything in a house fire ten years ago and know exactly how it feels.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

VCA Animal Hospitals announced today that local SOUTHERN California VCA 
facilities are offering free boarding for companion animals whose 
families have been evacuated or displaced as a result of the current 
firestorms. Conveniently located VCA animal hospitals will provide a 
safe environment for pets that have been affected by the fires through 
November 5, 2007 on a space available basis.

As thousands of families are being evacuated to shelters or facing the 
loss of their homes, VCA hopes to ease their burden by offering free 
boarding for pets so they can focus on the critical issues with their 
families and homes,? said Art Antin, Chief Operating Officer of VCA 
Animal Hospitals.

Boarding assistance for pets is based on space availability at 
individual VCA Animal Hospitals throughout Southern California. Pet 
owners can Call the following VCA facilities that currently have space 
available:

Alhambra VCA Mission Animal Hospital 626-289-3643
Arroyo Grande VCA South County Animal Hospital 805-489-1361
Bellflower VCA Lakewood Animal Hospital 562-633-8126
Big Bear City VCA Lakeside Animal Hospital 909-866-2021
Burbank VCA Animal Hospital (Burbank) 818-845-7246
Canoga Park VCA Companion Animal Hospital 818-340-1569
Cypress VCA College Park - Ana Brook Animal Hospital 714-827-6861
Encinitas VCA North Coast Animal Hospital 760-632-1072
Glendale VCA Arden Animal Hospital 818-246-2478
Hermosa Beach VCA Coast Animal Hospital 310-372-8881
Hesperia VCA Victor Valley Animal Hospital 760-244-8022
La Mesa VCA Grossmont Animal Hospital 619-697-0082
Laguna Niguel VCA Aliso Viejo Animal Hospital 949-643-0437
Lake Forest VCA Saddleback Animal Hospital 949-586-4250
Lake Forest VCA Arroyo Animal Hospital 949-770-1808
Long Beach VCA Los Altos Animal Hospital 562-421-3749
Los Alamitos VCA Rossmoor-El Dorado Animal Hospital 562-598-8621
Los Angeles VCA Miller-Robertson Animal Hospital 310-657-7050
Los Angeles VCA Petville Animal Hospital 310-313-9118
Mission Viejo VCA Mission Viejo Animal Hospital 949-582-1220
Monrovia VCA Santa Anita Animal Hospital 626-359-3281
Palm Springs VCA Desert Animal Hospital 760-778-9999
Pasadena VCA A Breed Apart Animal Hospital 626-795-4444
Rancho Mirage VCA Rancho Mirage Animal Hospital 760-346-6103
Reseda VCA McClave Animal Hospital 818-881-5102
Ridgecrest VCA Crestwood Animal Hospital 760-446-7616
Rolling Hills Estates
VCA Silver Spur Animal Hospital310- 541-3331
San Diego VCA Angel Animal Hospital 619-291-0042
San Diego VCA Hillcrest Animal Hospital 619-299-7387
San Diego VCA Main Street Animal Hospital 619-232-7401
San Diego VCA West Bernardo Animal Hospital 858-485-7570
Santa Fe Springs VCA La Mirada Animal Hospital 562-921-3539
Santa Monica VCA Santa Monica Dog and Cat Hospital 310-453-5459
Santa Monica VCA Wilshire Animal Hospital 310-828-4587
Spring Valley VCA Paradise Valley Animal Hospital 619-475-9770
Temecula VCA El Rancho Animal Hospital 951-296-3898
Torrance VCA Clarmar Animal Hospital 310-371-2474
Torrance VCA Kennel Club Resort & Spa 310-539-2201
Upland VCA Central Animal Hospital 909-981-2855
Venice VCA Marina Animal Hospital 310-306-8707
Victorville VCA Mesa Animal Hospital 760-245-0109
Woodland Hills VCA Parkwood Animal Hospital 818-884-5506


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Leann, that is quite a list. How nice of them to offer this. I hope all our Ca friends can use these facilities.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

We have some blue sky today still have smoke but not half as bad as yesterday I have been using my inhalers alot and that has been a life saver for me.With my lung problems its been a killer my heart gos out to all that has been affected by the firer I still feel that every where should except pets under these emergy problems that is just not right whays wrong with people these days???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad you can see some blue sky, Hope Dana and Leslie are well also!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes they are saft too I left about 3 miles from her is fine. My parents know tons of people that have dog stuff so I am going to contact all of them and see if I can get some stuff for our little fur buddys to help out If any one would like I can do local pick up and take it to the breeder in Escondido I dont have any proble with that I do have a truck I will help out all I can


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

a little blue. Thanks for asking Laurie. The real problem is the air quality and then ofcourse we don't know where the fire might flare up as a cinder can travel a mile in wind.
The blessing is that the wind is down at the moment. Thanks to all the members for all their good thoughts. 

We'll be working on collecting for Marilyn Vaugh who lost her home. 
Dana Kyle


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Things here are messy, sooty and covered w/ash. The air is still stinky w/smoke smell but, other than that we're fine. Like Susan, we can see some blue sky today. Yesterday was pretty eerie, everything had a yellowish cast to it due to the sun shining through the smoke. It was also pretty nauseating to have to smell the smoke all day. We stayed indoors w/the air conditioner on, which helped a great deal.

Hope Dana is ok!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dana posted when I was writing. Glad you're ok!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank God you all are safe. Leslie, Susan and Dana, you are in my prayers. Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you or other members who are at risk. I've been praying for :rain: here in the Richmond area since we are in the midst of a bad drought. But I'll now pray that the :rain: comes to all of you instead! Be safe and God Bless!

Eileen :hug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This was posted on the Yahoo list:



AKC and CFODC sending help to fire victims
Please feel free to cross-post!!

In the face of advancing flames, and under urgent evacuation orders,
people reach instinctively for their beloved pets, but in the rush to 
leave,
often forget to take the food and other provisions necessary for 
their care.
In order to help fill this need, Dennis Sprung, President of the 
American
Kennel Club, has coordinated with Susan Sholar, President of the 
California
Federation of Dog Clubs, to send an immediate donation of food, 
collars and
leashes, and crates to help those dog owners affected by the 
devastating
fires in southern California.

CFODC members, and anyone else needing assistance in providing for 
their
pets' security and well-being as a result of these fires, should call 
the
California School of Dog Grooming at 1-800-949-3746, and ask for 
Susan. The
school, located in San Diego, is the designated site for distribution 
of the
donated supplies, as well as a growing list of volunteers with offers 
to
foster care, or with available kennels, dog runs, RV parking spaces, 
spare
bedrooms, sofa beds, and the like.

The AKC and CFODC, in order to maximize their opportunity to help, ask
that you cross post this message wherever possible.

Thank you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that all of you are safe and that things seem to be getting better! Hopefully all the fires will die down very soon! :hug:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK 15% contain in fallbrook we are getting alot of the smoke from there romona are still waiting to go back to there homes I just pray my uncle is ok he lives in my grandmas house that I was raise in my step grandfather is in Harris and we have not been able to reach him either


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Susan, Dana and Leslie,
Thanks for keeping us posted. I'm glad you are all safe and that the winds are dying down. I hope the weather continues to cooperate so that the firefighters can get all of the fires under control. 

Susan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you all for keeping us posted. My thoughts are with all of you and I will certainly say a prayer that things continue to get better in the area for all of you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

One great thing that has came out is how much backing there is for the animals. Here is a story currently posted on CNN 
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/10/23/evac.animals/index.html


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Well hubby is up where the fires are not good his truck got hit by the firer stuff kind of funny I have to fine humory where I can at this point he is trying very hard to get cell sites up as fast as he can


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

As of yester day for any one that has T mobile in the San Diego county only there is 35 cell sites down Hubby is working on it to get your serves up and running


----------

